# some questions



## speed (May 13, 2010)

hi
we found this pigeon, attacked by a cat
it seems like a collared dove?

he have a small wound on his head, and he dont have a tale

link

is it a baby or a fulgrown? how old is he?
is the tale missing true the cat, or because its a baby?

he also allways have his head down like on the foto, why?

any tips?


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello, could you say where you are based as there might be someone who is nearby who could help. I am in UK

In the meantime please keep the Dove warm (Hot water bottle with towel on top) in a dark box with some air holes. You could feed the Dove with some defrosted peas or sweetcorn or tinned if you dont have frozen.

The tail feathers take about 5 weeks to fully grow again and during this time the Dove is vulnerable so please keep confined until you can take to a Wildlife rescue centre.

Someone more experienced hopefully will reply soon.

Jayne


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He will need antibiotics very quickly. Amoxycillin with clavulanic acid is preferable, but amoxycillin on its own is better than notheing.

Can you check inside its mouth? The neck area looks swollen and doves are very susceptible to 

Canker

he is an adult collared dove, will have lost his tail when caught by the cat, in an effort to escape.

If you are in the UK, this is a link to a list the rescue centres that will treat pigeons and doves:

Pigeon and Dove Rescue UK : Resources

There are also some people that are not listed but will help.

I am in Norwich if that is of any help to you.

If you are not in the US or the UK there is a Facebook page in which I am listing pigeon friendly Rescue Centres and vets around the world, it is in the early stages but it might be of help: Pigeon and Dove Rescue - Rescate de palomas y tortolas 


Cynthia


----------



## speed (May 13, 2010)

hi
i am from spain


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

We have some members in Spain, but getting late in the day in Europe.

Where in Spain?

Putting "Spain" in the search box does not narrow down the possibilities. List any big city or town you are in, then put it in the search bar. Might be useful, or maybe not.


----------



## speed (May 13, 2010)

i am in benidorm


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

PT member myrpaloma is in Belgium/Spain, and has connections in Spain. Maybe PM her or send her an email.


Here is a link to her rescue operation (in Belgium)

http://www.lapalomatriste.org/


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You could try contacting GREFA  they might have a contact in Benidorm:

You could take him to any vet and ask for whatever antibiotic is the Amoxicilina y Ácido Clavulánico combination. But I think this one is an avian vet:

CLÍNICA VETERINARIA LA CALA 
Av. Vila Joiosa, nº 32 Edificio Zamora, 1, Bajo 03502 - BENIDORM 
Tlf: 965 850 058 Fax: 965 850 058 

Did you check the inside of its mouth? If there are cheesy growths it needs metronidazole (metronidazol)

Cynthia


----------



## speed (May 13, 2010)

hi
there doesnt seem to be any of this cheese inside mouth

link


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Speed just called me, we discussed te dosage of amoxicilline to give (the dove was attacked by a cat).
She lost her tail feathers, it might take long before he can release her safely, I proposed to take her in and continue her rehabiliation, my coworker is passing in Benidorm tomorrow - he transports maltreated dogs from Sevilla to French and Belgian adopters - and could bring her to me.
Speed was going to dicuss with his family wether to keep her or bring her to me.
Any which way, this lucky dove is going to be ok
Myriam


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Great going, Myriam! Thanks so very much.

Larry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Speed just called me, we discussed te dosage of amoxicilline to give (the dove was attacked by a cat).
> She lost her tail feathers, it might take long before he can release her safely, I proposed to take her in and continue her rehabiliation, my coworker is passing in Benidorm tomorrow - he transports maltreated dogs from Sevilla to French and Belgian adopters - and could bring her to me.
> Speed was going to dicuss with his family wether to keep her or bring her to me.
> Any which way, this lucky dove is going to be ok
> Myriam


EXCELLENT Myriam! 

Cynthia


----------



## speed (May 13, 2010)

hi guys
bird is doing much better

start to eat self since i got smaller food
but dont see him drink too much, but maybe i dont see or they dont drink that much?

here some fotos

link

link


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am sorry, but I really think that dove could have canker, have you had a good look at the back of the throat? Could you have a vet look at it?

Cynthia


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

That is also what I was thinking, Cynthia.

My co-worker could not pick her up, because his itinarary was changed (Albacete instead of Sevilla)
Benidorm was more than 300 km away from his road...

I called a "protectora" in Benidorm and talked to them, except dogs and cats, they care for pigeons, seagulls and other birds.
Maria, their co-worker, was very nice and assured me that this dove will be well taken care of, and that a vet passes every day.
Speed was going to make an appointment with her so that they can pick up the dove.
I will call Maria again, end tell her about our suspicion of the dove having trichomonas, and will tell her she has to be traeted with metrodinazole (flagyl) for one week.
I can also ask to speak directly with their vet

Myriam


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Its a pretty dove and you people are working together really well to save her life. Good job everybody from far far away...c.hert


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks again, Myriam.

What wonders we can achieve with the internet! 

Larry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Myriam. 

Cynthia


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

c.hert said:


> Good job everybody from far far away...c.hert


Far away in metrical distances, but so close in our hearts and love for pigeons and doves... as Larry says, internet is a miracle that was put in our hands to be able to save as many of them as we can


----------



## speed (May 13, 2010)

hi
their doesnt seem to be anything in the mouth
but then again i am no expert

link

anyway tomorrow we can bring the bird down to this women

thanks everybody


----------

